# Ceiling Fan REPAIR



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Contact the fan's manufacturer and see if they have a wiring diagram. It might help if you mentioned which fan you have.
Ron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That's quite a bit of copper in there !!


----------



## Sun Devil (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ceiling fan manufacturer*



> Contact the fan's manufacturer and see if they have a wiring diagram. It might help if you mentioned which fan you have.
> Ron


Yeah, I tried that first, and didn't have any luck. They didn't have a diagram that could be read or sent to me. They basically said I'd have to send it in to them for the repair. For soldering 4 wires, I'd rather keep it myself and save the hassle and cost of mailing a very heavy motor and light fixture.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Buy another fan, take it apart to see what goes where and fix yours. Put the other fan back together and return it.
Ron


----------



## Sun Devil (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, that's not a bad idea...
Why didn't I think of that? I've got like 3 or 4 more of these in the house. 

Way to think practically Ron.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Buy another fan, take it apart to see what goes where and fix yours. Put the other fan back together and return it.
> Ron


Why not just take the motor from the new fan and send back the old one? NOT!
I don't think suggesting something as unethical as this is in the spirit of this forum. This drives the costs of products up for all of us.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

SD, Don't want to shoot you down, but there will be very little slack in that copper and it is coated with insulating varnish. In a heavier duty motor with two windings directly oposite you could actually unwind one loop per side to give yourself some slack and keep the fields similar resistance. In this case it does not appear you will be so lucky. You will need to clean the varnish off in order to solder and the wire is generally very fragile. Best of luck ....


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry cut myself short....The unwinding I mentioned was on the stator.


----------



## Sun Devil (Jun 2, 2009)

Chemist1961 said:


> SD, Don't want to shoot you down, but there will be very little slack in that copper and it is coated with insulating varnish. In a heavier duty motor with two windings directly oposite you could actually unwind one loop per side to give yourself some slack and keep the fields similar resistance. In this case it does not appear you will be so lucky. You will need to clean the varnish off in order to solder and the wire is generally very fragile. Best of luck ....


Thanks Chemist,
I was actually wondering how those wires were insulated... they were all bundled together inside a cloth-like braid. I thought it strange that there was nothing in between the leads. So even if I could solder these together again, could I just individually wrap them in some other insulator? Maybe some small diameter shrink sleeves?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Fine motor wiring often has the cloth like braid protecting an inline crimp terminal where it meets the power lead. This is an insulating sleeve similar to heat shrink.
You may also find a small fuse link at one of these joints .
If you can pull it off, suggest you stagger your joints to avoid a bulge but try to mainatin the same total length as originals.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

rjniles said:


> Why not just take the motor from the new fan and send back the old one? NOT!
> I don't think suggesting something as unethical as this is in the spirit of this forum. This drives the costs of products up for all of us.


 I just suggested he use another fan as a wiring example since the manufacturer couldn't be bothered with sending a customer a wiring diagram so he could fix it.
You're the one who suggested bad behavior.
When I'm in need of a moral compass, I'll let you know.
Ron


----------

